

Google: We Don’t Use Twitter Or Facebook Social Signals To Rank Pages - adrienm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udqtSM-6QbQ

======
tyang
Good for Google.

Bots and fake followers abound on Twitter and Facebook.

The followers on Twitter are particularly useless.

Don't believe me? Just unfollow all your Twitter followers en masse and see
how many unfollow you within 72 hours.

These folks are following you only because you follow them. They don't value
your content.

Far too many tweets are tweeted by narcissists, full of sound and fury,
signifying nothing.

------
wslh
They are missing something, right?

